# ? How to remove a busted shower diverter from pipe.



## AC/GC (Jan 6, 2012)

Ooo


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

AC/GC said:


> I was recently resurfacing a tub, part of the process is cleaning. When turning the faucet ON. The shower head was the only water outlet. Upon further research after figuring out the shower diverter knob of a 3 knob system would not function. I pulled the knob and stem out. What I found was the Plastic Stem (Description: X Shaped, White, Approx. 3" to 4" Long, Located behind knob valve and extended to the actual diverter I beleive, Reminds me of a stem for a bath sink plunger) was busted where it connected to the diverter portin in back of the pipe. My question is how and is it possible to remove the peice lodged back in the pipe? The dwelling is at least 30 years old. proably original fixtures. The peice is sitting where I believe all the 4 plumbing pipes cross inside the wall. Hardwood cabinets on backside of wall and Fiberglass shower walls on tub side. Any suggestions would help.


If the dwelling is 30 years old, the existing diverter is probably the same age. I think your best bet would be to shut the water off and change the diverter.


----------



## AC/GC (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya, I've figured that out. The question is how to get the piece thats busted off in back of the pipe out to put the new one in. If I turn the water will it blow out? I'm thinking not. Surely a plumber knows or has seen this before. As for me, I have not!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

AC/GC said:


> Ya, I've figured that out. The question is how to get the piece thats busted off in back of the pipe out to put the new one in. If I turn the water will it blow out? I'm thinking not. Surely a plumber knows or has seen this before. As for me, I have not!


You're GC why you playing with this... I understand its something simple to change this or that, but when you faced with something like this, call your plumber and have him take care of it, and you will save time, money and the headache.


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

AC/GC said:


> Ya, I've figured that out. The question is how to get the piece thats busted off in back of the pipe out to put the new one in. If I turn the water will it blow out? I'm thinking not. Surely a plumber knows or has seen this before. As for me, I have not!


......and as always, a picture is worth a thousand words.:whistling A pic will be appreciated.


----------



## AC/GC (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree and more than likely will. More or less I'm testing this site out. I just signed on and was wondering how informative the site is to a question of this nature. When we came across this issue in the middle of this project. We did not want to stop the resurfacing process to wait for the plumber and at the time if it was something we could resolve quickly we would have taken care of it before proceeding. However, we are not plumbers and the project was out of my normal territory. So we looked online for a quick search to see if we could find a quick solution. None to be found for a broke off diverter removal of this type. So we left it at that. Which again I thought would a good topic to test for replies. So far, I've got a reply from another GC and no plumber! Just putting it out there!


----------



## mehtwo (Nov 14, 2010)

AC/GC said:


> So far, I've got a reply from another GC and no plumber! Just putting it out there!


I am a plumber, did you read the sidebar?!?:whistling What brand of faucet is it and do you have pictures?


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Why would a plumber want to tell you how to do his job?


----------



## AC/GC (Jan 6, 2012)

No, I didn't spend that much time on it. Nor did I take any photo's. I was thinking it was something of a typical sort of issue.


----------



## AC/GC (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey Killer, good question. I often wondered why a plumber would post how to video's on Utube aswell!


----------



## kcremodeling (Nov 8, 2009)

It's because they are more concerned with promoting their own company than in protecting the industry. 

I have a youtube channel myself. With over 100K views I quit making video's. I really don't like DIY hacks, why would I want to help them out?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Who gives you the right to test us? I think we should be testing you.

when you joined this site did you post an introduction?:no:
did you read the rules?:no:

You should understand that this site is loaded with professionals of the trades. There are some guys here who have been doing there trade for over 40 years and they are some of the industries best. you should show a little respect and you might have an easier time getting "free" answers from them. JMO


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

SSC said:


> Who gives you the right to test us? I think we should be testing you.


That's a pretty combative response to a candid comment. Fact of the matter is, it does work both ways. A new member chooses whether to stick around not only based on the level of knowledge here, but also how willing we are to share it without giving him 100 lbs of grief.

The other side of the coin is that of course we want to feel relatively assured that we're dealing with a fellow professional who is going to give as well as take. 

It's a balancing act, and both sides need to have some flexibility. :thumbsup:


----------

